# Problem: Tata Photon Plus doesn't work with Win7 64bit



## confusedBuyer (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm using Tata Photon Plus (Huawei EC1260) and it used to work perfectly with WinXP
I switched to Win7 Professional recently and since then, it has stopped working.
Has anyone faced this problem?
Any ideas as to how to fix it.

INFO: The computer detects it as only a "USB Mass Storage Device". It doesn't detect the network/modem part of it. I've tried reinstalling,restarting,changing usb ports and the like; and nothing has worked.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2012)

It works fine on a friends 64 bit machine.
Also did you install drivers and other software from the Cd that came with the dongle?


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 7, 2012)

I tried that, didn't work. But when I installed drivers from the Reliance thing of same model, it suddenly started working. WEIRD!

Here's the link for reference of anyone who may face the same problem as I did
*www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/internet/zip/Huawei_New_Dialer-6085_New_Chipset.7z
For those who prefer not clicking on direct download links, you can go to Reliance Wireless Internet Broadband Connection – Reliance Netconnect Connection and click on Downloads

Anyways, thanks a lot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Strange. But drivers are same for same device irrespective of carrier. Glad that it is solved


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 7, 2012)

I Have win7 64 bit,Tata photon plus was working fine which i used almost 6 month..!!!


----------

